# Oh the horror!



## Andre (Jun 3, 2014)

Just......Why?

http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/scrapiron03.html


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 3, 2014)

My opinion about that abominable action can't be expressed here with the words I'd like to say, or I'll be banned :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 3, 2014)

Genius he paid $385 for it and turned it into about $130 worth of scrap iron!


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 3, 2014)

read the very bottom line in my post....


----------



## Martin W (Jun 3, 2014)

You can't fix stupid!!:angry:


----------



## ddmunroe (Jun 3, 2014)

He must be bi-polar because on his website he then goes on to build a lathe ?
dd


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 3, 2014)

hahahaha  tooo funny


----------



## xalky (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats the mentality of a scrapper. He could have parted that lathe out for much more money than he would have gotten for it in scrap. :nuts:

When I bring things to the scrap yard, they truly have no more use value left in them, or at least not economically viable use value.

He's so proud of his mindless accomplishment too. :lmao:


----------



## Andre (Jun 3, 2014)

ddmunroe said:


> He must be bi-polar because on his website he then goes on to build a lathe ?
> dd



Here is what he did, buy the lathe for $350, MOVE IT, smash it, MELT IT DOWN, make a new lathe out of it. Genius I tell you...


----------



## iron man (Jun 3, 2014)

The title should not read Oh the horror it should read look at the idiot!!


----------



## Analias (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate to say this, but is this the image we want to be seen by visitors to the forum? Although I wouldn't call gentleman's behavior wise, we can be pretty sure he would not hang around to debate the issue after reading the comments written so far. Would any of us want to search the Web and find comments like these about our efforts?

-Freeman

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## samthedog (Jun 4, 2014)

Analias said:


> I hate to say this, but is this the image we want to be seen by visitors to the forum? Although I wouldn't call gentleman's behavior wise, we can be pretty sure he would not hang around to debate the issue after reading the comments written so far. Would any of us want to search the Web and find comments like these about our efforts?
> 
> -Freeman
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



This is the off topic section so I am not sure any rules are being broken with this. Given the fact the gentleman proudly displayed an email where he was berated for destroying a fine lathe, I don't believe he is the kind that cares much about what others think.

I don't think his actions are reprehensible. I just believe he is so into his hobby that he didn't see that he destroyed a pedigree machine to create a smaller lathe about 1/100 the quality of what he started with. This is the eventual fate of all the machines people spent their lives building and perfecting. The next generation probably won't even use the scrap to build another machine. They'll just hock the machines we own now to buy the new iphone or Nintendo.

That's progress and an indicator of the values we have now. People have lost touch where they no longer realise the hard work required to create because they are so used to consuming, disposing and destruction.

Paul.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree with Paul.
It's like to buy this painting




to scrap it to have a white canvas to paint this




(image sources: *1 *- *2*)


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 4, 2014)

samthedog said:


> This is the off topic section so I am not sure any rules are being broken with this. Given the fact the gentleman proudly displayed an email where he was berated for destroying a fine lathe, I don't believe he is the kind that cares much about what others think.
> 
> I don't think his actions are reprehensible. I just believe he is so into his hobby that he didn't see that he destroyed a pedigree machine to create a smaller lathe about 1/100 the quality of what he started with. This is the eventual fate of all the machines people spent their lives building and perfecting. The next generation probably won't even use the scrap to build another machine. They'll just hock the machines we own now to buy the new iphone or Nintendo.
> 
> ...



Sadly I'm afraid you are correct.  We are loosing the skills that our ancestors developed to survive in hard times.  I am continuously trying to get the kids to repair tools and equipment rather that scraping it and buying new.  Most recently was a HF floor jack, the only problem was the link between the handle and the pump, about an hour to fix.  It went to scrap before I caught them, I was not happy.  Eventually I may be able to get them turned around.

Admittedly, much of the consumer junk that is sold today is almost impossible to repair, but I did take the time to repair a $20 toaster a while back.  I refuse to buy new if I can fix the stuff I have.  I guess I'm not a good consumer.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 4, 2014)

J  W  D       junk yard dog.................................


----------



## ddmunroe (Jun 6, 2014)

The "Y" generation is all about me and not about us !


----------



## george wilson (Jun 6, 2014)

I am thinking about smashing my Hardinge HLVH and melting it down to make cast iron piggy banks. Any ideas: Should I use a 9 pound hammer,or a 12#. Maybe rent a pile driver and simply stomp it into little pieces?


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 6, 2014)

george wilson said:


> I am thinking about smashing my Hardinge HLVH and melting it down to make cast iron piggy banks. Any ideas: Should I use a 9 pound hammer,or a 12#. Maybe rent a pile driver and simply stomp it into little pieces?



Instead of smashing and melting it use a file (the one your wife use for the nails is perfect), file the Hardinge until you'll have just a big pile of dust, gather all the dust and mix it together with hot glue: it will look almost like metal!
On Pinterest and Etsy you'll find good examples of this :biggrin:


----------



## core-oil (Jun 6, 2014)

I have read this guys efforts before, He seems to have a sadistic sick pride in being a total destroyer of nice machinery , All be it they might be about 70 odd years old, but nice machine tools which some of the guys like us could buy be pleased with and have satisfaction using to do good work  Smashing up a nice old lathe with the added taper turning attachment is appalling
 He is nothing but a wannabee so called amateur foundry man /constructor who no doubt will achieve next to nothing & leave a further trail of destruction for what? as he carries on his stupid schemes!


----------

